# Welche Spinnrute ist am besten???



## flosse99 (1. Juli 2005)

Hallo! #h 

Bin neu hier und habe eine Frage! ;+ 

Ich möchte mir eine neue Spinnrute zulegen! 

Aber was für eine?#c 

-Preis bis 200€ !
-Als Köder dachte ich an Wobbler, Twister, Blinker, Spinner.
-Als Zielfische dachte ich an Zander, Barsch und auch Hecht!
-Gewässer sind zum größten Teil Seen und selten mal im Fluß!

Als Rolle habe ich mir die Spro Melissa 2500 gekauft. #6 

MfG
flosse 99 

|laola: |laola:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute ist am besten???*

Mal persönlich von mir übersimplifiziert  |supergri 

Die Sportex KevSpin3 3053 3m (ab ca.159EUR). Meine ich jedenfalls. Sehr stabil und sehr universell und macht Spaß. Handaufgebaut natürlich. Die von der Stange (Serie) sind auch nicht schlecht, eventuell sollte das restliche Geld für eine Griffanpassung= Umbau (=neuer Rollenhalter, Vordergriff und etwas Bastelkram) ausgegeben werden, was am aller wichtigsten ist, denn ohne Griffanpassung ist es nie die beste für Dich.

Zur Frage des Rutenblanks gibts es aber bestimmt auch andere Meinungen, obwohl einige derselben sein werden  |supergri


----------



## CyTrobIc (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute ist am besten???*

die beste is die, die dir am besten gefällt und die dir am besten liegt, da gibts keine "empfehlungen" etc. einfach in laden gehen und bischen probieren


----------



## flosse99 (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute ist am besten???*

Ich dachte eventuell an eine Shimano Diaflash aber weiß noch nicht welche Länge/Aktion/Wurfgewicht????|uhoh:


----------



## the doctor (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute ist am besten???*

Die Diaflash ist zu weich....Eher was um Spinner zu werfen.
Aber, wie gesagt: die Rute muss zu dir passen und einfach drauf los kaufen wäre nicht so gut....Vor allen Dingen bei Spinnruten, da du mit denen Quasi arbeitest um Fische zu überlisten...


----------



## Darry (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute ist am besten???*

Hi,

in der Preisklasse gibt es für mich nur eine:  Greys GRX Spin 9" (2,74m), 3-teilig daher gut zu transportieren, 30-100g und Lebenslange Garantie.#6 
Bekommt du für ca. 160€ bei einem unserem Boardpartner.

Gruß


----------



## flosse99 (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute ist am besten???*

Dazu muß ich sagen, daß ich eine Greys GRX besitze in 9`und einem Wurfgewicht von 15-45g. Meine ist aber 2-teilig.

Mir ist aber der Blank zu dick. Suche etwas dünneres! 

Wie ist denn der Blank bei der Sportex Kev Spin 3?


----------



## the doctor (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute ist am besten???*

Als Tip von Vertikal habe ich mal die Ully Beyer Rute erhalten und natürlich die Kev Pike....Aber wie gesagt, selber in der Hand gehabt habe ich sie noch nicht.


----------



## vertikal (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute ist am besten???*

Hi Flosse99,

die Superrute für alle Raubfische und alle Methoden, Raubfische zu fangen, gibt's leider (oder sollte ich besser sagen: zum Glück) noch nicht - müßten wir ja alle aufhören, zu fachsimpeln und auf Dauer nur noch mit einer Rute fischen!!!

Wie willst du denn hauptsächlich auf welchen Zielfisch wo angeln?
Gib mal mehr Infos rüber, dann bekommst du eher spezielle Empfehlungen.
Übrigens: In Zukunft besser erst die richtige Rute aussuchen und dann die passende Rolle dazu kaufen; macht irgendwie mehr Sinn.

Meint VERTIKAL


----------



## Debilofant (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute ist am besten???*

Nabend allerseits,

also ich würde auch zum Antesten einer Shimano Diaflash-Spinnrute raten, denn Preis/Leistung sowie Qualität/Handling/Rutengewicht/Aktion können einen schon begeistern und dürften so schnell nichts Vergleichbares finden lassen. Die gibts natürlich in unterschiedlichsten WG-Ausführungen und Längen, wobei natürlich umso härter desto kürzer. Habe selbst die 2,70m Spin XH 50-100g WG für schweres Stromspinnfischen und habe damit auch schon in Norwegen am Romsdal sehr anständige Seelachse im ultimativen Spinnrutenspassdrill gehabt. Bin jedenfalls schon seit über 10 Jahren mit dieser Rutenkonstruktionsweise und den dabei eingesetzten Materialien sehr zufrieden. Finde bei den Diaflash-Spinn-Ruten auch den geringen Griffdurchmesser und die m.E. sehr ausgewogene Grifflänge - nicht zu lang und nicht zu kurz - sehr angenehm. Also Antesten #6 !

@ the doctor: Welche Diaflash meintest Du denn mit "zu weich" |kopfkrat ??? 
Die aktuellen Diaflash Zander-Modelle sind in der Tat sehr geschmeidig im oberen Bereich (Habe die aktuelle 3m mit Geflochtener in Betrieb, aber die alten Modelle waren da bei geringerem Gewicht in der Tat etwas drahtiger), aber wie gesagt, innerhalb der aktuellen Diaflash-Spinn-Serie sollte sich der benötigte Härtegrad problemlos finden lassen - die XH jedenfalls würde ich auch in Anbetracht ihrer hohen WG-Klasse nicht als (zu) weich einstufen wollen.

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## the doctor (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute ist am besten???*



			
				Debilofant schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend allerseits,
> 
> also ich würde auch zum Antesten einer Shimano Diaflash-Spinnrute raten, denn Preis/Leistung sowie Qualität/Handling/Rutengewicht/Aktion können einen schon begeistern und dürften so schnell nichts Vergleichbares finden lassen. Die gibts natürlich in unterschiedlichsten WG-Ausführungen und Längen, wobei natürlich umso härter desto kürzer. Habe selbst die 2,70m Spin XH 50-100g WG für schweres Stromspinnfischen und habe damit auch schon in Norwegen am Romsdal sehr anständige Seelachse im ultimativen Spinnrutenspassdrill gehabt. Bin jedenfalls schon seit über 10 Jahren mit dieser Rutenkonstruktionsweise und den dabei eingesetzten Materialien sehr zufrieden. Finde bei den Diaflash-Spinn-Ruten auch den geringen Griffdurchmesser und die m.E. sehr ausgewogene Grifflänge - nicht zu lang und nicht zu kurz - sehr angenehm. Also Antesten #6 !
> 
> ...


Hi debliofant

ja...ich meine dann wohl die etwas ältere meines Kumpels...

Pauschal kann man ja nichts sagen zur gewünschten Rute, die er sich kaufen wird.
Andere bevorzugen härtere Ruten, andere wieder rum etwas weichere mit Spitzenaktion.
Ich selbst habe eine etwas eher härtere Rute der mittleren WG_ Klasse. (40-70gr.)Mit weicheren Ruten, oder eher gesagt sensibelen Ruten komme ich nicht so gut klar, da ich sehr oft mit Gummi fische. Aber auch andere Köder lassen sich mit der Rute super präsentieren, insbesondere wenn die Köder gezupft werden sollen, wie Wobbler.
Deswegen ist es etwas schwierig  auf die paar Informationen drauf los zu schreiben


----------



## beker (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute ist am besten???*

Hi flosse99!

CryTobIc liegt sicher richtig: Kuck Dir die Ruten an. Jeder hat seine Ruten, auf die er schwört. 

Ein Blick auf die Shimano Technium DF kann aber sicher nicht schaden. Ich habe diese mit 15-40 Gramm WG in 2,70 m Länge. Vom Spinner bis zum Gummifisch klappts wunderbar. 

Da aber oft die Faulheit überwiegt, ich meist kleine Spinner nehme und selten weit werfen muss, nehm ich doch oft eine Daiwa Sam Fisher in 2,10 m Länge und (ca.) 5-25 Gramm WG. Diese scheint mir etwas zu weich, ist aber dafür unkaputtbar. Beim nächsten Geldstrom werde ich dieser wahrscheinlich eine kurze Technium DF beiseitestellen. 

Gruß
beker


----------



## flosse99 (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute ist am besten???*

Hallo!

Die Rute sollte ca. 3m lang sein, da ich außschließlich vom Ufer oder mit der Wathose angeln gehe!

-Spitzenaktion
-nicht so eine Schwabbelrute!!!

Ist die Sportex Kev Spin3 3053 geeignet zum Twistern, Blinkern, Spinnern und Wobblern???

MfG
Flosse99


----------



## rainer1962 (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute ist am besten???*

Hallo Flosse,
ich habe auch etliches ausprobiert. Von Sportex über Shimano usw. Ich bin bei ner Harrison VHS Blank "hängengeblieben". WG -70gr. Das ist der neue Blank von Harisson. Mad hat mir die Rute nach meinen Vorstellungen recht kostengünstig und spitzenmäßig aufgebaut. Er baut aus Hobby Ruten, und das, wie ich finde, sehr gut. Klasse Arbeit die er da abliefert. Ich fische sie in 270 hauptsächlich am Rhein. Die Länge ist vollkommen ausreichend. Sie lädt sich wunderbar beim Wurf auf, man merkt jedes Steinchen am Grund, im Drill geht sie in eine parab. Aktion. Ansonsten hat sie eine reine Spitzenaktion. Optimal für Gufi/Twisterfischen. Sie ist unwahrscheinlich leicht und hat nen wesentlich dünneren Blank als zb. die sportex.


----------



## flosse99 (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute ist am besten???*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Flosse,
> ich habe auch etliches ausprobiert. Von Sportex über Shimano usw. Ich bin bei ner Harrison VHS Blank "hängengeblieben". WG -70gr. Das ist der neue Blank von Harisson. Mad hat mir die Rute nach meinen Vorstellungen recht kostengünstig und spitzenmäßig aufgebaut. Er baut aus Hobby Ruten, und das, wie ich finde, sehr gut. Klasse Arbeit die er da abliefert. Ich fische sie in 270 hauptsächlich am Rhein. Die Länge ist vollkommen ausreichend. Sie lädt sich wunderbar beim Wurf auf, man merkt jedes Steinchen am Grund, im Drill geht sie in eine parab. Aktion. Ansonsten hat sie eine reine Spitzenaktion. Optimal für Gufi/Twisterfischen. Sie ist unwahrscheinlich leicht und hat nen wesentlich dünneren Blank als zb. die sportex.


 Hallo rainer1962!

Danke werde mich mal schlau machen! Was hast Du für die Rute bezahlt? Wenn ich Fragen darf?

MfG
Flosse99


----------



## rainer1962 (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute ist am besten???*

einfach mal mit Mad in Verbindung treten. Er hat schon für manchen hier im Board ne Rute aufgebaut und alle waren bisher sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute ist am besten???*



			
				flosse99 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist die Sportex Kev Spin3 3053 geeignet zum Twistern, Blinkern, Spinnern und Wobblern???


definitiv ja, sogar sehr gut zum boaten. Allerdings gibt es eben stärker spezialisierte, gerade wegen GuFi usw., in der Universalität und dabei hoher Sensibilität ist sie aber kaum zu schlagen. Alles darüber hinaus wird eh gleich richtig teuer und besser handgebaut. Alternative KevSpin4, die ist schon richtig hart und sehr kräftig, da zuppt man einen 2-Pfder gleich raus wie'n KöFi!  :m 

Nachteil Sportex von der Stange: mir sind die unteren Griffteile alle ein gutes Stück zu lang, das läßt sich nicht gut werfen und halten. Ist wohl gedacht für (schwache) Leute die einen langen 2-Hand Wurfhebel brauchen. :g 
Lieber ein bischen mehr für eine handaufgebaute oder min. umgebaute aufwenden und zufrieden sein mit dem Handwerkzeug  #6


----------



## Flussbarschfan (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute ist am besten???*

also ich hab ne Spinnrute, die ich für mich perfekt finde...

allerdings hauptsächlich zum leichten spinnen auf forellen... 

BALZER MAGIC Spin 25 ... Wurfgewicht von 3 bis 25 gr... in 2,40m

gibts aber auch in längeren und schwereren Ausführungen... 

die Rute ist super und hat (in der auführung) nur knappe 50 Euro gekostet....


----------



## flosse99 (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute ist am besten???*

Hallo alle zusammen! |wavey: 

Habe mir gerade die Shimano Antares in 3,30m mit 20-50g Wurfgewicht gekauft. 
|schild-g​Es ist ein Traum! Eben Shimano!!! |stolz: 

MfG
Flosse99


----------



## Perückenkünstler (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute ist am besten???*

Hallo liebe Angelboarder!

Da ich ungefähr dieselben Fragen wie der Ersteller von diesem Thread habe, habe ich gedacht ich bringe mein Anliegen hier vor, anstatt den nächsten für eine Ausrüstungsfrage zu eröffen.
Also mein Budget reicht leider nicht für eine Antares, ich interessiere mich sehr für eine Shimano Technium DF AX mit 3,0m und einem WG von 20-50 Gramm. Der Händler hat die Spitze auf den Boden gehalten und ich mit aller Kraft die ich mit meinem linken Arm(Linkshänder) aufbringen konnte dagegengehalten. Hat sie locker ausgehalten und sich schön gebogen.Danach habe ich sie durchgerüttelt, wobei sie mir sehr schnell vorkam, das Gegenteil von schlapprig, aber auch nicht steif.  Nach seiner Empfehlung wäre das genau die Richtige Rute für mich. Mir würde sie auch sehr gefallen. Der Gewichtsunterschied zur 2,7m Ausführung spielt (für mich) keine Rolle. Um an den schwerer zugänglichen Stellen optimal werfen zu können wäre eine 2,7m Rute auch nicht optimal, eher eine mit 2,1m-2,4 m. Also lieber später noch eine wirklich Kurze dazu ? Spricht etwas gegen meinen Plan mit einer 3,0m Rute zu beginnen und dann eine Kurze dazu zu holen? Vielleicht aus Gründen der Köderführung?Wobbler haupsächlich und demnächst Gufis um 10-20 Gramm. Spinner und Blinker weniger.....
Die Rolle wäre dann ebenfalls eine Technium oder eine Exage. Mir wurden die 4000er anstelle der 2500er Ausführung ans Herz gelegt, wegen dem günstigeren Spulendurchmesser. Auf die 4000er Modelle passen aber ewig viel Schnur drauf?
Für ein paar Tips und Gedankenanstöße wäre ich Euch sehr dankbar! War selber erst ca 25 mal beim Spinnfischen.


----------



## John Doe12 (14. August 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute ist am besten???*

Hallo

Ich habe die Technium in 2,70 auch bis 50gr WG und bin da sehr zufrieden mit.

Die Rolle Technium kann ich nichts zu sagen,da ich eine Stradic benutze,allerdings auch ein 4000er Modell,die sind einfach robuster.
ich habe ein wenig monofile unter der Spiderwire,dann wird es nicht soviel.Wenn die 120m weg sind hab ich Pech gehabt.Quatsch ich angel hier nur an Kanälen die maximal 30-40 m breit sind,meistens nur bis 20m und das reicht völlig aus.

Die Stradic bekommst du im Moment unter hundert Euro bei SAV.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Kochtoppangler (14. August 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute ist am besten???*

Also ich würde als Rute ne Meerforellen Spinnrute empfehlen . Hab ne 
Meerforellen jahresrute länge 3,10 , Wg 55 gr . War bis jetzt immer meine Allround Spinnrute damit konnte man selbst Spinner gr.1 und UL Wobbler Werfen , Und auch mitm 15 cm Wobbler beim Schleppen oder nem schweren Gufi hat die Rute null Probleme .

Würde einfach mal in den Angelladen gehn und dich da beraten lassen . Da kannst die Ruten denn auch mal in die Hand nehmen ... Dann suchst du dir 2 oder 3 Ruten aus die dir gefallen und informierst dich dann hier im Board nochmal welche von den 3en die beste is ... Achja und bei er Preisklasse würde ich die Rolle mitkaufen denn kannst dir gleich eine aussuchen bei der die Rute recht ausgewogen ist .


----------



## rainer1962 (14. August 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute ist am besten???*

Hallo Perückenkünsztler,
ich weiß ja nicht ob Du dich entschieden hast, die Diaflash ist etwas "härter" als die Technium, also etwas besser geeignet für Gufis. Mit beiden machst Du eigentlich keinen Fehler. Ich würd mir aber keine 4000er Rolle holen. Eine 2-3000er reicht VOLLKOMMMEN aus! Der Gewichtsunterschied und somit die Balance des gesamten Tackles ist dann je nach Rolle doch sehr unterschiedlich. Bedenke, mit einer Spinnrute sollst Du den ganzen Tag ermüdungsfrei fischen können! (Natürlich mit Pausen) Der Spulendurchmesser spielt eigentlich eine untergeordnete Rolle. Das kann man durch die Kurbelgeschw. ausgleichen! Als Rolle würde ich eine Quantum Energie Pti oder ne Spro Red oder Blue wählen  sind meiner Meinung nach vom Preis Leistungsverh. besser.


----------



## junior (14. August 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute ist am besten???*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> einfach mal mit Mad in Verbindung treten. Er hat schon für manchen hier im Board ne Rute aufgebaut und alle waren bisher sehr zufrieden.


...ich war letzte Woche bei Mad und kann nur sagen: was ich da gesehen habe war allererste Sahne !!!!!


----------



## rainer1962 (14. August 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute ist am besten???*



			
				junior schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich war letzte Woche bei Mad und kann nur sagen: was ich da gesehen habe war allererste Sahne !!!!!


 

sag ich doch#6


----------



## dosco (2. September 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute ist am besten???*

habe mich für die technium df 300 sl entschieden... für 102€
hatte im laden sicher ein stunde lang rumgetestet...
eine bedingung war wichtig: transportlänge unter 130 (also 3 teilig)! und mindestens 2,7 cm lang... muss weit raus kommen...
diese SL ist 3 teilig und hart aber flott und leicht und schön...


da ich schon eine 2,1 meter cormoran corrigator habe (die völlig ok und günstig ist), passt diese prima für strecken mit nicht nur "gebüsch"... da nehme ich die kurze... 

dosco


----------



## Markus11 (4. September 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute ist am besten???*

Hi,

habe jetzt auch eine Harrison VT 270 von Mad gekauft. Muss sagen eine so gut gebaute Spinnrute habe ich noch nie gesehen. Sie ist auch extrem leicht und sehr widerstandsfähig. In Verbindung mit der Shimano Stradic und ner 0,17 Spiderwire macht Gummifischangeln und Wobbeln jetzt so richtig Spaß! #6


----------



## wallerfred (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute ist am besten???*

ich habe eine Sportex Kev SP 3053 in einem Angelgeschäft bei uns gesehn für 190 Euro,sie hat aber Einstegringe,ist das ein altes Modell?? Lese überall in der Beschreibung das sie mit zweistegeringe ausgestattet ist!!!!!!!!
Würd mir gerne eine zulegen,wäre dankbar über Infos!#6


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute ist am besten???*



Perückenkünstler schrieb:


> Die Rolle wäre dann ebenfalls eine Technium oder eine Exage. Mir wurden die 4000er anstelle der 2500er Ausführung ans Herz gelegt, wegen dem günstigeren Spulendurchmesser. Auf die 4000er Modelle passen aber ewig viel Schnur drauf?



Was die Wurfweite angeht, hat ein höherer Spulendurchmesser bei gleichen Voraussetzungen schon seine Vorteile. Falls du ne Geflochtene draufmachen möchtest, da reichen ca. 150m, den Rest kannst du ja mit einer guenstigen Mono unterfüttern. 

Allerdings ist die 4000er Technium mit 380g recht heavy; wenn du hier im Board ein wenig suchst, wirst du viele Diskussionen finden, wo Spinnrollen a la Red und Blue Arc, Ryobi Applause und Zauber etc. pp. besprochen werden. Evtl. reicht da auch ne 3000er Groesse. Beim Gerlinger z.B. gibt es die Applause aktuell meines Wissens nach für unter 40€; der Boardpartner Angler505 bietet die Zauber bei 321 regelmässig sehr guenstig an.


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute ist am besten???*



wallerfred schrieb:


> ich habe eine Sportex Kev SP 3053 in einem Angelgeschäft bei uns gesehn für 190 Euro,sie hat aber Einstegringe,ist das ein altes Modell?? Lese überall in der Beschreibung das sie mit zweistegeringe ausgestattet ist!!!!!!!!
> Würd mir gerne eine zulegen,wäre dankbar über Infos!#6


 
Die 3053 ist mit Einstegringen ausgestattet. Von der Technik her ist sie etwas veraltet, aber wer wirklich eine Allroundspinnrute sucht ist mit dieser Wahl bestens bedient. Vom Lightpilk bis zum mittelschweren Hechtfischen, vom Mefoblinker bis zum Gufi mit 15g-Kopf meistert sie alles zufriedenstellend. Ich fische diese Rute jetzt seit ungefähr 6 Jahren und sie macht immer noch Spaß. 

Die 3053 ist sicher keine Rute für Trendsetter und Alles-Neu-Haben-Müsser, wer allerdings eine höchst alltagstaugliche Allroundspinnrute sucht mit breitem Anwendungsbereich und mit Potential zum absoluten Klassiker ist mit dieser Rute mehr als gut bedient. Wer den allerneusten Schnickschnack will, auf dem auch noch Shimano stehen muss, (wieso eigentlich??? bauen die nicht Rollen???), der sollte unbedingt die Finger von dem Rütchen lassen. 
Meine 3053 hat vom Seelachs bis zum Meterhecht, schon alles mögliche sicher in den Kescher geführt und sie ist die einzige Rute die ich gegen keine andere tauschen würde. 


Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute ist am besten???*

Danke Uli, wußte das mit den Ringen bei der Serienrute jetzt nicht. 

Bis auf den allerletzten Teilsatz stimme ich dir massiv voll zu  #6, aber nur weil ich was noch feineres (zum. für mich) gefunden habe, sozusagen die moderne Schwesterrute, welche ich noch weniger tauschen würde! (liegt aber auch teurer)


sundvogel schrieb:


> .. und sie ist die einzige Rute die ich gegen keine andere tauschen würde.



Ne KevSpin 3053 und 3054 gibt man eh nicht weg, solange man noch irgendwie angelt bzw. den Arm hochhalten kann. :g
Bei den alten Made-in-Germany weiß man was man hat bzw. bekommt, bei den neuen mit anderem Blank und Gewebe (Ockert-Sportex) muß man mal abwarten, insofern ist das alte hier sicher und gut.


----------



## KHof (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute ist am besten???*

So ists mit der Kev-Spin!

Alte und neue 3053 erkennt man direkt nebeneinander an der Dicke (die neue hat einen etwas größeren Durchmesser), ansonsten sind die ziemlich gleich. Jedenfalls ist es vollkommen egal ob man eine 1998èr oder 2006èr erwischt. 

He Detlev - was heißt nicht gewusst? Oder hab ich meine Serienrute bislang nie dabei gehabt?

Klaus


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute ist am besten???*



KHof schrieb:


> Oder hab ich meine Serienrute bislang nie dabei gehabt?


Nö, gefischt haste die das letzte Jahr wohl nicht, ich hab die nur einmal beim Vergleichen gesehen, bin aber mit deinen anderen schöneren und meinen doch ein wenig durcheinander gekommen, zumal ich da ja immer 1-Bein Ringe anbaue und du 2-Bein Ringe. 
Also so'n bischen cross-over im Gehirnknoten |rolleyes 

Insofern gibt es jetzt aber (min.) 3 Versionen der 3053:
Die 1. alte und meistverkaufte schlanke ab 1998(?), 2. die etwas renovierte dickere aber mit gleichem Gewebe, 3. die neue mit dem anderen rechtwinkligen Kev-Mesh.


----------



## wallerfred (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute ist am besten???*

Hallo Leute#h 
Danke für die rasche Info#6 
Werd mir so eine kaufen,ist eigendlich der Preis von 190 Euro O.k??


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute ist am besten???*

Ok ja, in Angesicht der aktuellen Höchstpreise von 210--230 EUR aber auch nicht besonders günstig.


----------



## Mr.Fish (13. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute ist am besten???*

Hallo,

Vor Ende der Schonzeit bin ich auf der Suche nach einer vernünftigen Spinnrute für leichtes fischen im Fluss/See . Mit meiner sehr günstigen Syrius Rute 2,10m 10-30g, habe doch immer sehr Probleme gerade leichte Wobbler auf eine vernünftige Weite zu bringen.

Daher suche ich jetzt eine vernünftige Rute mit einer Länge nicht unter 2,70 - ca. 3m Wurfgewicht min. 5 -bis grob 35g. 
Einen kürzeren unteren Griff für das Zupfen aus der Hand und einfachere Handhabung an unzugänglichen Stellen wäre optimal.
Als Köder sollten Wobbler von 3 -12cm, Jigs und Gufis bis 10 cm sehr gut zu führen sein. Kleine Spinner und Blinker sind dann erfahrungsgemäß kein Problem.

Gewünschte Zielfische sind Zander, Forellen und Barsch. Da Hechte beim Spinnen immer auch als potentieller(in diesem Fall) "Beifang" zuschlagen können, sollte die Rute damit natürlich auch klarkommen. 

Preis bis 200€.

Als Rolle hatte ich an eine Spro Red Ark 10300 mit 0,2 - 0,25 Mono Schnur gedacht.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute ist am besten???*



Markus11 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe jetzt auch eine Harrison VT 270 von Mad gekauft. Muss sagen eine so gut gebaute Spinnrute habe ich noch nie gesehen. Sie ist auch extrem leicht und sehr widerstandsfähig. In Verbindung mit der Shimano Stradic und ner 0,17 Spiderwire macht Gummifischangeln und Wobbeln jetzt so richtig Spaß! #6


 
Hab auch schon ettliche ruten gefischt!!!! jetzt ist es ne Harrison VHF -75 und ab sofort nie wieder ne rute von der stange!!!!! Rolle dazu ne Shimano TwinPower FC und ne 0,10er PowerLine Royal Red!!!!!


----------



## Striker1982 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute ist am besten???*

http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/rozemeijer-spin-270-p-2113.html?cPath=21_37_403

ich fische die Rute in 3m und werde mir jetzt auch die 2.40m rute hollen 
fuji beringung und rollengris super blank 
nachteil ist nicht die allerleichteste


----------



## Striker1982 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute ist am besten???*

http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/rozemeijer-spin-270-p-2113.html?cPath=21_37_403

ich fische die Rute in 3m und werde mir jetzt auch die 2.40m rute hollen 
fuji beringung und rollengris super blank 
nachteil ist nicht die allerleichteste


----------



## Mr.Fish (13. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute ist am besten???*

40-70g Wurfgewicht ist nicht gerade das was ich mir vorstelle.
ich habe mich ja schon mal umgeguckt und bin ich auf 2 Ruten aufmerksam geworden.

Nr. 1: etwas teurer
http://www.germantackle.de/Ruten/Ru...made-by-Germantackle-270-cm-5-30-gr::408.html

Nr. 2: 
USB Seatrout Länge: 3,15 m
Wurfgewicht: 5 - 35 g
Gewicht: 217 g
Transportlänge: 1,61 m
Teile: 2 Stück


----------



## Zanderzeit (14. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute ist am besten???*

Shimano Speedmaster 300 XH


----------

